# My first spring Turkey



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

Shot my first gobbler this year. My buddies have been hunting them for years and kept telling me I need to make it out and do some turkey hunting. I learned a lot this year thanks to my good buddy Jeff who has been chasing them for 20 years. So It was 11:15 and we had moved a couple times finally set up in this last spot to rest after walking a long way. I tried out this ole yeller call I just purchased and we heard gobbling way off. Jeff looks at me and says well we have about 45 mins maybe they will come in. Not 5 mins. later 3 huge birds came in just rolling over themselves came into about 45 yards and I shot this one. One of my all time best hunts. Spring cant get here soon enough.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Nice bird congrats took me three years to get my first bird


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Jaybird, welcome to the club! Turkey hunting is addictive. I have killed the majority of my birds between 9:30 to 11:30. Congratulations on your first long beard!


----------



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

Kenlow1 said:


> Jaybird, welcome to the club! Turkey hunting is addictive. I have killed the majority of my birds between 9:30 to 11:30. Congratulations on your first long beard!


Thank you sir


----------



## pawcat (Oct 24, 2011)

Good one! I've been hunting Toms for over 30 years now.. I love calling Gobblers..
Did you know when field dressing you can just grab the base of the beard and pull, and it will pop right out?


----------



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

pawcat said:


> Good one! I've been hunting Toms for over 30 years now.. I love calling Gobblers..
> Did you know when field dressing you can just grab the base of the beard and pull, and it will pop right out?


Yes I found that out by checking out pintrest.


----------



## pawcat (Oct 24, 2011)

And I like to use the empty shell..cut the plastic off the brass and glue the beard into the brass..


----------



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

pawcat said:


> And I like to use the empty shell..cut the plastic off the brass and glue the beard into the brass..


I did the same thing.


----------



## Bass&Bucks (Jan 12, 2009)

Great job on your first bird. There is something about spring turkey that gets the blood pumping! Birds gobbling, venison from the previous fall on the grill, planting food plots....I’m in!!


----------



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

Bass&Bucks said:


> Great job on your first bird. There is something about spring turkey that gets the blood pumping! Birds gobbling, venison from the previous fall on the grill, planting food plots....I’m in!!


Thanks


----------

